# Spindrift - with decals and base!



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, it looks like you CAN do something with JAI's base for the Spindrift! It actually looks pretty good, really. Anyway, I put this together last week, and also used the TSDS decals (except for the main stripe - that is the kit decal as it shows up better). Under dome decal, grills, logo, front crash doors (?) all from the TSDS set. The interior is in there as well but you can't quite see it...

Comments appreciated!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice! A little puny by my standards, but very nicely detailed, and a very clean job by you, Steve!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really beautiful! And I love the base! Good size for other things, as well.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks good to me!

--H


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like you used Competition Orange, from Testors. A good choice. I used it on my last PL version. But I'm thinking about Italian Red for my next one. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Impressive! I still have the old Aurora kit I made in the seventies, and it frankly doesn't look as nice.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! the kit is a hoot to work on. Im trying to add lights to show off the tsds interior as we speak.
The color I ended up usind was Tamiya orange # TS 12
I was thinking of using a brick red for the next one.








Henry at TSDS did a nice cardstock interior for this kit. This is the more detailed version that comes with his decal set for this kit.









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks man!

Steve


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Actually, I just printed the revised interior on translucent film that can be back lit -- if anyone is interested PM me or send me an email. I did not add it to my site yet. I've also printed out some translucent film images for the mini seaview, the mini flying sub, and of course the Orion Space Clipper.

--Henry


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve, I thought you might like to see my Spindrift interior- I made it years ago as a kid, so I don't know/remember if all the colours are correct, but here it is:










The exterior is just okay, nowhere near as good as yours, so I won't bother with a pic of that (and the windows yellowed & antenna broke off too).


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks great! I have one of those and I still have to get her finished. Yours looks great! You did a great job on inside and out. I'm gonna use it for reference.
Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> That looks great!


My inner 16 year old thanks you!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You do some really great work! I love your Spindrift and the BSG Dio!

Gil at JAI http://www.needfulthings.net/webmall/jai/index.html also did some really nice resin intake and exhaust screens;
















You still have to drill out the holes in the top bubble, but the resin screens will save you a few hours,(ask me how I know, The resin parts didn't show up untill I was done doing all that drilling)

























Steve


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Purdee!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not being picky here but I have noticed that both Moebius and TSDS have missed the stripe detail on the rear fuselage after the intake,I wouldn't have thought that that would have been a difficult decal to make,anybody any clues as to why this was excluded or have I missed the reason in another thread,
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

well thats because in the TV series, the SPINDRIFT did not have a stripe just aft of the intake grilles,.....my guess is that AURORA was the folks that added it ....


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, the stripe was Aurora's addition and did not exist on either the full size prop or the miniature. Not sure why they did it, if they were working from pre production drawings it might have been represented there and they included it not knowing it was eliminated in final production.

Just a guess.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you for that explanation,I have never noticed that when watching the show,I'm off for a dvd fest of LOTG......as if I needed an excuse...lol
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

GordonMitchell said:


> thank you for that explanation,I have never noticed that when watching the show,I'm off for a dvd fest of LOTG......as if I needed an excuse...lol
> cheers,Gordon M


I've looked at some of the models for so many years. They kind of "become" canon. Then I realize it's totally wrong. Like the LiS Aurora B-9 robot. He's pretty off. I'd give anything for Moebuis to do an accurate B-9 in a large scale.
Oops. Save that for the top thread.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

when looking at the Mini-Spindrift kit you just can't help saying
why? why? why? It's such a nice kit in that scale but bigger???

Try and find a LOG Spindift kit with interior from LM on ebay
they roll out as quckly as they go on auction.

Interesting.

fortress


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree,....I just cant see the mobius hudson hornet being more popular......or that lonestar truck.....I never heard of the thing until moebius announced it......Oh well


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

RMC said:


> I agree,....I just cant see the mobius hudson hornet being more popular......or that lonestar truck.....I never heard of the thing until moebius announced it......Oh well


That's probably because we are (mostly!) into the sci-fi / fantasy stuff. Model RR has some really big selling items, but I could not tell you a "seller" from a non-starter! 

That Lonestar truck has been getting some action from what I have heard -- it's considered pretty impressive. I have one here, and it's a bit daunting to me as I have no history building those kind of models, so I'm bound to get stuff wrong. I've been waiting for a few more buildups before I attempt it!

I think it is good that Moebius branches out a bit -- maybe they'll get a really big seller in the automotive area, and will dump some of that extra cash into a cool, big, sci-fi kit for us. You never know...

--Henry


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

That is a nice thought indeed g_xii, here's to hoping.

fortress


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

fortress said:


> That is a nice thought indeed g_xii, here's to hoping.
> 
> fortress


Believe me -- there's nothing I'd like more. And I know that Frank is really into the sci-fi stuff. But, like every business, he has to make some money somewhere, sometime, if for no other reason to keep the doors open. While he has been keeping us fat and happy for a while with some really great subjects, I hope something comes along (any genre!) that give him a NICE HUGE chunk of sales. I'll be the first guy on the phone begging him for a bigger kit. However, that said, I really like the smaller kit as well. With a few modifications, it works quite nicely indeed!

--Henry


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

g_xii said:


> that said, I really like the smaller kit as well. With a few modifications, it works quite nicely indeed!


One thing I don't understand about all this Spindrift stuff (I here am new)- isn't smaller _better_? I mean, _hello_, giants????

:lol::jest:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

g_xii said:


> Believe me -- there's nothing I'd like more. And I know that Frank is really into the sci-fi stuff. But, like every business, he has to make some money somewhere, sometime, if for no other reason to keep the doors open. While he has been keeping us fat and happy for a while with some really great subjects, I hope something comes along (any genre!) that give him a NICE HUGE chunk of sales. I'll be the first guy on the phone begging him for a bigger kit. However, that said, I really like the smaller kit as well. With a few modifications, it works quite nicely indeed!
> 
> --Henry


Your right on target on those points g_xii i guess it's kinda hard to see
how this could could not have a psotive impact when there are folks 
like me ready to spend the money to see it happen. But I too am glad
that they did give us an offering and that folks like you are doing add
on parts and decals for it. 

fortress


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

......I am not against car or truck models....its just the choice.....
I bet a fiberweed van from cheech and chong up in smoke ,or the deathmobile from animal house or a 69 impala SS 427 convertible would have been better choices and less obscure


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Actually the Chrysler and Hudson are excellent choices as they have not been done to death or at all by other model companies. I personally am looking forward to the Hudson as my dad had three of these. He loved Hudsons.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to build a Hornet, I really liked Paul Newman.

The car was unknown to me untill the CARtoon. But I'm In.

Steve


----------

